# Better Weblate than never



## unitrunker (Jan 22, 2020)

Document translation is moving to Weblate which replaces Zanata. If Weblate also goes under, what's the exit strategy?








						Translate FreeBSD's official articles and books on Weblate
					

In order to make the process of translating FreeBSD's official articles and books more accessible to new contributors, the project is adopting Weblate as its web-based continuous localization platform.  Continue reading...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## ebrandi (Jan 22, 2020)

We don’t need one, the .po system are in place for a few years now, but it wasn’t in use by any translation team until end of 2018.

If you take a look into the svn you will see that both .po and the traditional .xml files are being uploaded.

We translated the documentation to pt_BR using Zanata and the change to weblate didn’t bring any trouble to us.

Weblate is just a tool to help the life of the translation contributors better


----------



## ebrandi (Jan 22, 2020)

You can also refer to this paper to understand how the process work, behind the scene:



			http://wonkity.com/~wblock/translation/translation.pdf


----------



## tingo (Jan 24, 2020)

ebrandi said:


> You can also refer to this paper to understand how the process work, behind the scene:
> 
> 
> 
> http://wonkity.com/~wblock/translation/translation.pdf


Very useful and interesting - thanks!


----------

